# Painted Bathroom Floor



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

IMAGINE YOU ARE AT A PARTY on the tenth floor....

YOU'VE BEEN DRINKING......(not that you would...) :roll:

AND THEN YOU HAVE TO VISIT THE BATHROOM....

You open the door....

NOW, REMEMBER,THE FLOOR IS JUST A PAINTED FLOOR!

Scroll sloooooooowly..... 










KINDA TAKES YOUR BREATH AWAY.....DOESN'T IT? [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

nice - adds a bit of depth to the room


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is awesome....


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

They should do the rest of th room

Looks awesome not sure id go the same way myself but def something different


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great idea....but isn't it a photoshop?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Great idea....but isn't it a photoshop?


Defo looks like it to me


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Great idea....but isn't it a photoshop?


Spoilsport! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea....but isn't it a photoshop?
> ...


It's not often I'm first to notice :lol:


----------



## andits22 (Jul 6, 2020)

That's really awesome. Creative idea and I specially likes the interior of the bathroom. The design was so perfect and the color selection is very nice.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Possibly more disconcerting if it was painted as a glass floor where you could see the people in the flat below sat down watching TV.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

While we're at it










Not sure if this is real, either.


----------

